# The Origin of Surf Guitar



## vavaving (Apr 20, 2009)

Made in China?


----------



## Mark Harwood (Mar 5, 2007)

Put that through a Fender Twin & you've got more surf that you can ever need.
More respectfully, it's interesting in its own right. Nice link.


----------



## marval (Oct 29, 2007)

That is very interesting, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Albert Wesker (May 31, 2009)

vavaving said:


> Made in China?


Great post, thanks for the link.


----------



## Mirror Image (Apr 20, 2009)

I spent a little time studying Chinese music and it's always interesting to transcribe those type of licks to the guitar.


----------

